# Rental Band and Orchestra Instruments...



## FishingFanatic (Dec 7, 2012)

Fairly new to 2Cool, but wanted to share the link to this band and orchestra instrument rental business. Yes, I am affiliated with them, but they have treated me and mine very well! Excellent customer service and shipping to your door!

http://cincoranchmusic.com/rentals/

Thanks again everyone!


----------

